# Rape victim stabs her attacker to death



## KenpoTex (Nov 8, 2006)

I wish, for her sake, that she could have had a weapon accessible before she was raped, but kudos to her for protecting her child and killing the piece of garbage

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,227896,00.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> I wish, for her sake, that she could have had a weapon accessible before she was raped, but kudos to her for protecting her child and killing the piece of garbage
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,227896,00.html


 
Good for her for protecting herself and her daughter.  I hope that she is able to cope with the trauma of what happened and that she and her daughter can move on and put it behind them.


----------



## MJS (Nov 8, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> I wish, for her sake, that she could have had a weapon accessible before she was raped, but kudos to her for protecting her child and killing the piece of garbage
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,227896,00.html


 
Glad to hear she survived this nightmare.  2 thumbs up for protecting herself and her daughter.  And I agree with Brian..the trauma of something like this, isn't easily forgotten.

Mike


----------



## morph4me (Nov 8, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Good for her for protecting herself and her daughter. I hope that she is able to cope with the trauma of what happened and that she and her daughter can move on and put it behind them.


 
Agreed, I only wish she didn't wait for the threat to her daughter before she acted. I hope she can accept what she did as necessary and unavoidable, and move on whith her life.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 8, 2006)

I think this thread would be best in Horror Stories...

The whole thing sounds like a hollywood horror movie script. Old acquaintances from H.S. pays her a visit, rapes her then decides to go after her daughter and an ensuing fight that leaves her wounded and him dead. 

Somehow there seems to be more to this story than meets the eye. I'm glad the beast is dead and that the child wasn't (physically) harmed and the mother will be alright. Yet there's something between the lines here... it's bugging me though. 

Still at least that's one beast that won't pace around in a cage for 5-7 years waiting for parole.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 8, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Somehow there seems to be more to this story than meets the eye. I'm glad the beast is dead and that the child wasn't (physically) harmed and the mother will be alright. Yet there's something between the lines here... it's bugging me though.



Why would you think there is "something more" to this?  Maybe this is exactly the way it happened.  It doesn't surprise me to have a person out of the past (especially if vindictive) show unannounced.  I've had my share of overly obsessive guys.

- Ceicei


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 8, 2006)

good luck to her and her daughter putting this ordeal behind them.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Why would you think there is "something more" to this?



Experience. These things are always more complicated than they appear at first. It happens time and time again. That doesn't mean she wasn't assaulted or that her response wasn't reasonable. It just means that there is very likely more to the story.

Good for her for keeping her cool and taking action when she could.


----------



## Stan (Nov 8, 2006)

arnisador said:


> Experience. These things are always more complicated than they appear at first. It happens time and time again. That doesn't mean she wasn't assaulted or that her response wasn't reasonable. It just means that there is very likely more to the story.
> 
> Good for her for keeping her cool and taking action when she could.


 

What does it matter?  Whether or not there's "something more", whether or not she knew him or he's her ex-boyfriend or whatever, she did the right thing.  The outcome is what's important.


----------

